# Webster County updates 2017



## Curtis (Oct 10, 2017)

Have been way too busy with work to get out in the field lately.  In August and early September there was plenty of browse and some healthy deer being seen.  
Hope all in Webster have a good season.  Looking forward to being out there soon.


----------



## gitrdone150 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bunch of small scrapes all around.couple nice bucks on camera and lots of small boys.pictures on the cameras are mostly at night


----------



## Curtis (Oct 24, 2017)

Sounds like the same story.  Big boys are nocturnal at the moment.  Seeing some healthy does and small bucks.  Pigs are back.


----------



## jam (Oct 30, 2017)

Any updates from the weekend?


----------



## gitrdone150 (Oct 30, 2017)

didnt head to the woods this weekend but plan on going this next coming weekend and taking a weeks vacation shortly after..work is keeping me pretty busy..only been up once so far this season but things should start to pick up here in a week or two


----------



## Curtis (Nov 1, 2017)

Pretty quiet last weekend.  Didn't see a thing on Saturday other than the Dawg's dismantling of Florida - that and rain.
Sunday morning had a doe being chased by a small basket buck.  They were both being chased by a yearling.  Guess she still had a young one around or maybe just an eager button buck?!  Any way, they were in and out a couple of times but never presented a good shot.  Was good to see.  I think things will be heating up this weekend. Good luck all.


----------



## gitrdone150 (Nov 4, 2017)

Not much deer movement this weekend during the day.havent heard any shots either.only seen a few does.pretty much every low hanging oak branch has a scrape underneath it.got some real nice bucks on camera but all around midnight.got some pictures of bucks fighting on the 29th so they are starting to get excited and hopefully they start making some moves during the day


----------



## Curtis (Nov 6, 2017)

Same story as Gitrdone- lots of advertising but no business.  Hopefully a little cooler weather will get things moving.  Sure would love it if it can hold out till I get back there around the 18th!


----------



## Curtis (Nov 11, 2017)

Well they are definitely on the move. Let lots pass today in hopes of some big boys.  Any luck with other Webster folks?


----------



## jam (Nov 12, 2017)

About the same for us, does and small to decent bucks being seen. None of the big boys being seen in daylight hours. Cameras indicate they are moving at night laying the ground and getting ready. From the amount of ground work that is being laid I am expecting a good rut. This afternoon had a decent eight point pushing group of five does around. Good sign things might be picking up. Time will tell.


----------



## gitrdone150 (Nov 29, 2017)

was up the whole week before thanksgiving and the weekend after and only seen some does being pushed by smaller bucks and seen some nice bucks wondering around by themselves .the does that were all alone didnt seem to worried about anything at all.but after talking to a processor/taxidermist he said it seemed the rut was in full swing from what he was getting in..going off of the cameras most of the movement was in the middle of the night


----------



## jam (Oct 6, 2018)

Deer and hogs hammering the feeders for the last 2 months, smart hogs will figure a way to get their share. Appears to be a slim acorn crop. The least water oaks acorns that I have seen in a many a year. Going be a tough winter for the creatures that depend on them. Maybe the hogs will move on hunting something else to eat, no such luck.


----------

